# Saporro AG Clone



## Diggs (28/6/15)

Ok, so the wife FINALLY found a beer that she would drink (SIL as well, double win!), so I'm keen to try to make something similar.

I've read a few people saying to just try to go for a light, crisp lager. But as I would still consider myself a novice brewer I wouldn't have any idea how to put together a recipe that will make a beer similar to Saporro.

Can anyone help as I've not been able to find anything yet.

Cheers
Diggs


----------



## madpierre06 (28/6/15)

Diggs said:


> Ok, so the wife FINALLY found a beer that she would drink (SIL as well, double win!), so I'm keen to try to make something similar.
> 
> I've read a few people saying to just try to go for a light, crisp lager. But as I would still consider myself a novice brewer I wouldn't have any idea how to put together a recipe that will make a beer similar to Saporro.
> 
> ...


Slightly off-topic mate, you know it's on tap just around the corner, eh? $8 a schooner.

Found this as well......

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/4468-sapporo-clone/

Found this note regarding the yeast used in the above linked recipe:
"If you decide to make this beer, I strongly urge you not to use this yeast. This is the yeast used in Budweiser and it has a nasty apple note from the acetaldehyde that it produces. Pick a pilsner yeast such as 2278 or a general purpose lager yeast like 2206."

Sorry just twigged you were after AG, wouldn't it be relatively easy to work out a conversion extract to grain?


----------



## Diggs (28/6/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Slightly off-topic mate, you know it's on tap just around the corner, eh? $8 a schooner.


This is exactly why I'm asking!  We went for dinner at Two Zero last night and the girls enjoyed the Saporro off tap too much!


----------



## madpierre06 (29/6/15)

Diggs said:


> This is exactly why I'm asking!  We went for dinner at Two Zero last night and the girls enjoyed the Saporro off tap too much!


Had an idea that mighta been what happened. Hah


----------



## claypot (21/7/15)

Hey Mate,
I can't help with the recipe, but keen to hear any feed back if you find a good recipe.
I have been trying to make a similar beer, but still nowhere near close enough..... Ah so little time to play and perfect our craft..
Cheers .


----------



## labels (21/7/15)

One successful Asian style I have made a few times consists of a base malt and rice. Strongly suggest you avoid Aussie malts, they will give you that 'Carlton draught' type of flavor profile. Galaxy malt was ideal but longer available. Wey pilsner malt is quite neutral and is a good option.

Instead of using flaked rice I use a good quality Thai Jasmine rice - Silver Spoon is a good one but go an Asian grocer and buy a good brand. You need a 20% rice. Boil the rice in a large volume of water until soft. The water quantity should be deducted for your mash water quantity. Tip the boiling rice, including liquid, into the mash after 20mins raising the temperature from beta to alpha and continue to mash until conversion is complete.

Lightly hop with Hallertau or something similar with one 60min addition to around 20ibu. Ferment with you fav lager yeast mine is 2124 Danish.

EDIT. Run the rice through the mill first to break it up, Breaking the rice grains into 3-4 bits is enough but creates a greater surface area for the enzymes to break down the starch.


----------



## claypot (22/7/15)

labels said:


> One successful Asian style I have made a few times consists of a base malt and rice. Strongly suggest you avoid Aussie malts, they will give you that 'Carlton draught' type of flavor profile. Galaxy malt was ideal but longer available. Wey pilsner malt is quite neutral and is a good option.
> 
> Instead of using flaked rice I use a good quality Thai Jasmine rice - Silver Spoon is a good one but go an Asian grocer and buy a good brand. You need a 20% rice. Boil the rice in a large volume of water until soft. The water quantity should be deducted for your mash water quantity. Tip the boiling rice, including liquid, into the mash after 20mins raising the temperature from beta to alpha and continue to mash until conversion is complete.
> 
> ...


Awsome stuff cheers labels, looking forward to trying this, I knew it needed rice but wasn't sure how to go about it. Cheers


----------



## sponge (22/7/15)

Bit of discussion here about mashing with rice.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/15)

Hey labels (et al),
What if, instead of cracking the grain through the mill beforehand, you just used a Barmix/stick-blender on it for 30secs after you've boiled the rice?
Obviously this is assuming you've used 2-3 times more water than you normally would for rice, so you've got more of a rice soup/porridge thing happening.
Might be easier/quicker than running 20% of your grain through a mill. Maybe.
And you get to use another ghetto toy!

Is there any downside to blending the rice into a puree?
NB: I recirculate, so that'd filter out the finer particles, or do you think it could get a clogging effect? I was thinking the rice is reduced to almost nothing anyway after conversion.


----------



## labels (22/7/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey labels (et al),
> What if, instead of cracking the grain through the mill beforehand, you just used a Barmix/stick-blender on it for 30secs after you've boiled the rice?
> Obviously this is assuming you've used 2-3 times more water than you normally would for rice, so you've got more of a rice soup/porridge thing happening.
> Might be easier/quicker than running 20% of your grain through a mill. Maybe.
> ...


That would work. The enzymes will break down the starch in the liquid pretty quickly and the liquid becomes less viscous the more the enzymes work. If you mash long enough, the enzymes will break down almost all of the rice solids, if you don't mash long enough you will get a stuck runoff and sparge. Of course you can use rice hulls but I don't think they're necessary. Lager malts such as pilsner malt are very enzyme rich and have no problems with converting adjuncts.

The jasmine rice will leave a hint of jasmine flavour in the beer if it is lightly hopped with a noble hop. The other two things to think about are head/head retention and body. You can add a little carapils malt and a little malted wheat if you want but I would keep it well under 5%. Personally, I don't bother.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/15)

Does any body come from the rice? 
Ie: is it all about the Beta-amylase conversion; or are both alpha and beta useful with rice? 
I'm wondering if it's better to do as suggested above - throw in a handful or 2 of pils malt and hold it at 62*c for a longer/extra time to get the best beta conversion, then pour it all into the main mash and continue as normal. 
I s'pose the main mash would be held at 62-3*c for a while anyway but just wondered if it'd make a difference. 

Apologies to the OP for high jacking the thread a bit!


----------

